# Genetics



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a black sex link roo, an I put my buff orpington, buff/barred rock eggs in the incubator, and I was wondering what the chicks would look like.


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The black sex link is a cross between a barred chicken and a red chicken, I don't know how dominant the black would be over the gold.


----------

